# Willi Reschke Letter



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 6, 2007)

Alright everyone I will be sending out a letter soon to Willi Reschke. I wanted to send it out on Monday but did not get the chance so I decided instead to send it out next Monday. Anyhow I decided now to wait until Next Monday because I want to ask him many questions. I am going to open this thread to see if anyone has any questions they would like to have answered by him. I am allready going to ask him questions such as how the Ta-152 was in flight, advantages, disadvantages over other aircraft (in his opinion that is) and also about his claim of a Tempest 14 April 1945 in a Ta-152. Maybe he can tell us from his point of view how the kill happened.

I do not know however if he will respond so this could take some time.

Also please only *serious* questions and nothing like "How the hell could you fly for a man like Hitler?" The reason I put this in here is because there are a few people that post here that would ask such stupid questions like that.

If he responds this could give us some really good information to post on this thread.

Post your questions here please.


----------



## Erich (Feb 6, 2007)

everyone that is interested in late war piston fighter developments and operations should apply here .......... ASAP. Adler is going to have fun with this and everyone here will benefit. I received a friendly note from him 4 days ago with a photo signed in dedication to me forthwith through a friend. I know about the April 14. 45 encounter due to a taped interview I have from him but will let Adler get the full details on his own through personal research. The man is incredible so take every oppourtunity gentlemen as this is the time. These veterans are not getting any younger

by the way I am firing off another e-mail through that friend who will write him with a couple more questions on his Ta ops shortly. Remember guys he flew the Tank in III./JG 301 as well as Stab./JG 301 in 45.

do not delay !

E ~


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 6, 2007)

If he responds to me, I am going to see if he will be willing to set up a live interview somewhere and I will take pics as well.


----------



## Erich (Feb 6, 2007)

do it man !!!! you may have to go see him but it would be worth it ...........

I had asked him through letter of my friend if there was a JG 301 familie/veteran pin. he said no there wasn;t so I am going to try and set one up locally and send off to him with the possiblity he can have more made in Germany for the other JG 301 members and Families


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 6, 2007)

Very cool, I am sure he would enjoy that. I am trying to find if there are any local veteran groups around here that I might be able to get into contact with. I dont care if they were aviators or ground soldiers. I think if there stories were to be lost that it would be the biggest shame. And that goes for any veteran of any country.


----------



## bigZ (Feb 6, 2007)

This is fantastic. I feel like a kid in a candy store.

I will definately give this some thought....

But it would be nice to have his personal insight into what it was like as luftwaffe pilot in those last days(day to day stuf to try and recreate the atmosphere. Make sense?). 

Also be intrested to know how many 152's JG301 has serviceable by wars end and confirmation of the152 being used for a couple of days after the conflict against the Russians(mention of this was in the Monagram 152 book but can't remember the quote).


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 6, 2007)

Good questions bigZ. Keep them coming guys. Anything that of serious interest.


----------



## twoeagles (Feb 6, 2007)

I would like to know how difficult was the transition from the 190 to the 152.
Would the lower time pilots have been successful with it had it been 
available in greater numbers? Did the 152 have any troublesome handling
peculiarities? Finally, how much did Willi know about the Me262 - was that
something he and his friends had a real desire to get into given the chance?


----------



## Erich (Feb 6, 2007)

2 Eagles, JG 301 was to receive the Ta 152H plus in entirety according to Willi so the 262 was out for them, just as a side note


----------



## Chocks away! (Feb 6, 2007)

Was morale in the Luftwaffe high to the very end in his view? Did he feel confident as a fighter pilot even in the closing weeks of the war? Did he and his friends still think there was a chance to turn the tide even at this late stage? What gave him motivation?


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 6, 2007)

Excellent stuff Chris...

I would be curious to know what Willi thought about the "Wonder" Weapons and if they were too little too late, and if he had any desire to get into the cockpit of a 262...

Also, Ive read just about everything published concerning Willi, and the one thing that I still wonder about is whether or not he lost any family members, and if so, how it affected him whilst in combat...


----------



## typhoonken (Feb 6, 2007)

I always wonder if pilots who've flown in different aircraft develop a true preference for one,over another, going into combat, (109 or 190 or 152.) 

Also, were tactics going in against heavy bombers strictly adhered to or did it become a free-for-all after initial sighting/ contact.

And, was it the enemy plane type, quantity, or nationality that determined tactics during an encounter with fighters.

Ken


----------



## Rapecq (Feb 7, 2007)

Great idea . I will be waiting for response impatiently. 
If you could, please ask him about climbing performance of Ta 152 - what is his opinion about this problem, could Ta 152 outclimb for example P-51.
And last question - what was his opinion about MW-50, has he ever used it ??

Thanks in advance


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 7, 2007)

I would have to say my biggest question would be on how many bugs where in the aircraft that had to be fixed before a pilot would be allowed to take the plane into combat.

Reason I ask is because Ive read in some books that aircraft straight from factories use to have major bugs and defects due to shortage of skilled labor and sabotage from forced labor and such.

Second question would be, does he remember the names of his black men or mechanic's that serviced his aircraft?

Reason I ask is because they played such an important role in a pilots life and most of these names have been lost forever. The unsung hero's of the Luftwaffe.

Thanks Micdrow


----------



## net_sailor (Feb 7, 2007)

Very cool idea Adler!

Now I'm writting a monography of Elbląg (former Elbing in Germany's East Prussia) airfield and looking for info concerning a famous aces which stationed here during the war. I heard that Willi Reschke was a student of Flugzeugführerschule 51 at Elbing. That's all I know...
Could you ask him about exactly time when he visited my town and memories from this period (maybe significant events or what type of aircraft did he fly). Any info are appericated, It is very important for me.

Thanks in advance
Marcin from Elbląg


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 7, 2007)

Great idea. Chocks posted exactly what I was wanting to know. It had to wear on them the fact they knew they were just going to get pounded towards the end. I hope he talks about it. The few people I know personally that fought in the war (all army) don't say much at all.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 7, 2007)

All very good questions guys. I really hope he will respond. I am drafting up the letter as we speak and will include as many questions as possible. I dont want to pound him with 2000 question the first time. If he responds I will send another letter after thinking him and maybe ask for a live interview.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 12, 2007)

Okay guys just wanted to say the letter was sent out this afternoon. Lets all hope for a response.


----------



## Civettone (Feb 12, 2007)

Ok, too late for this one. But perhaps for the next time. Two questions from the top of my head. A technical one, were there still problems with the pressure cabin when he flew it?
His personal Ta 152 experience, how many times did he fly the Ta 152 and what was the highest altitude to which he took the aircraft?
And finally in general, which of the Luftwaffe aces did he consider his friends? 

Great initiative. I would love to talk to veterans but when it comes down to it, I am afraid I'll freeze. My appreciation and respect towards them is enormous. Heroes ... you'll find more of them on the losing side than on the winning one.

Kris


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 12, 2007)

Well those are good questions too. If he responds they will go in the next letter or hopefully a live interview.


----------



## Erich (Feb 12, 2007)

Kris I would think you would be in a perfect advantage to interview many especially when it comes to December-January months and the Ardenne memorials attended by many..........

my only input is that my customer base for over 50% is the WW 2 age so treated them all honorably and they opened up for the ones that did serve overseas during the war. am in email conversation today with one vet of the 356th fg that was in ground crew. neat guy, now trying to find out what pilot and A/C type he worked with/on. One cardboard mailer goes out in the morn along with another, both guys in the same fighter group and I also wrote an email to another 356th pilot this morn I have never met ........... so ? Guess my point with Willi and others is just take the chance and write them and see if a repor builds up between the two of you, even after 60 years and the mind dulls some things have penetrated the soul so deeply first hand that they will never be forgotten and that's the stuff that is so unique, you will never hear of nor read in any generalized history

keep at it !

Erich ~


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 13, 2007)

Yeap I really hope this works out. I want to talk them before it is too late. I want to hear the stories first hand.


----------



## seesul (Feb 15, 2007)

To Adler is gelandet:
Don´t worry, I´m sure you´ll get his answer soon. I got in touch with Willi some 10 monts ago and always got his answer till 10 days after I send him my questions. He´s really very kind person and you can speak to him what about you want...
I met him in Germany in June last year and our friendship become so strong that he decided to visit us. And he visited us in Slavicin (Czech Republic) last year at the end of September. I´d say you own his book so you could know that on August 29th 1944 he had to crash land near Banov after another Me109 shot him a half of his tail off by mistake. I´ve found eye witnesses of this event in Banov and Willi met them after 62 years last year...
You know I´ve been in touch for more than 2 years with former right waist gunner of B-17G (2ndBG,20thSqdn)that was shot down on the same day some 10 miles away from Willi´s crash landing place. This guy visited me in Slavicin 2 years ago and we visited him in New Jersey last year. He´s gonna visit us this year again and Willi promised me to visit us in the same period as he wants to got to know his former enemy... I´m really soooooo excited and can´t describe my feelings...
Just to believe me go to Reschke, Willi :: forum.valka.cz and http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album/showphoto.php?photo=14110&cat=602

I bet you never seen this attached picture. It´s a picture of Willi´s Bf109G-6 ''white 6'' after crash landing near Banov. Mayor of Banov gave me this picture some months ago. The girl 1st from left is still alive and met Willi last year agin...

To Erich:
did you get the letter yet? Hope you like the picture 

To all of you:
-as I know Willi never flew Me262 and never wanted to fly a jet. He´s a big TA152 fan and still says it was the best WW2 piston engine fighter...
-the highest altitude he ever flew with TA152 was 12.500 m

Best regards

Roman


----------



## Erich (Feb 15, 2007)

Hallo Roman ! good to see you hear my friend. no the letter has not come yet, but will ...... 8) 

good to see your posts as always

Erich ~ and thank you for posting the pics of Willi, yourself and others off the Czech site.


----------



## seesul (Feb 15, 2007)

Another picture...

Roman


----------



## seesul (Feb 15, 2007)

...and did you know that Trumpeter produce a kit of his Bf109G-6 ''white 6'', the same he crash landed near Banov, in scale of 1:24???
Friend of mine bought it and it looks pretty good... Will have to buy it as well.
Here is the link: Ð¡ºÅÊÖÄ£ÐÍ

Roman


----------



## seesul (Feb 15, 2007)

Hallo Erich,

hope not only you understand my English  
I´d say you should get it tomorrow or on Monday. Let me know please when you´ll get it. Got to tell you something then...

Roman


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 15, 2007)

Wow that is great. I am really excited to see that he will probably write back. The letter I sent out was on Monday so maybe in a few days or early next week. I would like to meet up with him as well.


----------



## Erich (Feb 15, 2007)

Roman I will write you as soon as I receive his letter. Yes the mail is very slow from here either getting it in or when I send it out ......

Erich ~ Roman, Adler is a great guy and yes Willi should respond very well to the questions.


----------



## seesul (Feb 15, 2007)

Erich:
I spent a lot of time on this forum by reading and know Adler and his knowledge... He´s the same crazy guy like you.8) Where the hell you guys take a time for all these forums? You should hear my wife... 
Yeah, somebody takes this like a waisting a time but we have a chance to speak to the vets for only next few years and then there will be only their written or recorded memories..

Adler:
can give you Willi´s phone # if you don´t have it. Just send me PM and the # is your...
I´ll meet Willi´s son on March 24th in Prague and we will watch the football match Czech Republic vs Germany... Ich erwarte ´nen kleinen Bierfest 

O.K. guys, gotta go to sleep now, 11:10 pm our time and leave for a trip at 5:00 am tomorrow... Good night....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 15, 2007)

seesul said:


> Erich:
> I spent a lot of time on this forum by reading and know Adler and his knowledge... He´s the same crazy guy like you.8) Where the hell you guys take a time for all these forums? You should hear my wife...
> Yeah, somebody takes this like a waisting a time but we have a chance to speak to the vets for only next few years and then there will be only their written or recorded memories..
> 
> ...



Thankyou for you kind offer. I am jealous that you are going to with Willis Son to the Czech - Germany game. I would love to go and see it. Oh well I will watch it on the TV! Drink a beer for me with him.


----------



## seesul (Feb 15, 2007)

Well Adler, if I knew it earlier, I could maybe get a ticket also for you. Belive me, it was nothing easy as they limited the stadion capacity to some 12000 people.
I´ll try to ask my friend if there´s some possibility to get a ticket yet... I don´t think so but at least I´ll try it. Let you know on Monday8) 

Good night

Roman


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 15, 2007)

I appreciate it but I doubt I would be able to get the time to drive to the Czech anyhow even though I live near the Czech border in the good old Frankenland!


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 15, 2007)

What an awesome offer...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 16, 2007)

It really is!


----------



## net_sailor (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi Adler!
I just want to ask, have you get the answer for your letter?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 14, 2007)

No not yet. The letter was actually returned with a wrong adress. I have verified the address and it has been resent to Willi.


----------



## Rapecq (May 7, 2007)

Hi

DerAdlerIstGelandet -I've been waiting and decided to ask  - have you received the answer to your letter ??

Regards,


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 7, 2007)

No I am not unfortunatly. Willi actually had an accident a while back. (as was informed to me by someone else who personally knows him) Nothing serious thankfully. I am sure as soon as he finds the time he will respond.


----------



## net_sailor (Feb 7, 2008)

Hello it's me again 
Adler, could you tell us what happened with the letter? Any answer?


----------



## seesul (Feb 7, 2008)

Chris,

if you don´t mind I could try to help you. Wanted to send a letter to W.R. last week but hadn´t time yet. Could you please put all the questions on one page and send me a PM?
Am besten im Deutsch , so I wouldn´t need to translate it 
No, really, English is O.K. for me.
If so, I´d send it out next week and as I get the answer I´ll share it with all...
So...?8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 7, 2008)

Ill get you a list of questions.

I never recieved anything back from him. The letter was sent out during the time he had hurt himself so that may have something to do with it. 

I am still going to send him a letter myself as well (again) because I really think it would be neat to recieve one from him.


----------



## seesul (Feb 7, 2008)

O.K. Chris,
if you could send it today that would be great as I could write this letter during the weekend and send it out on Monday or Tuesday.
I also will ask him if he got your letter.
Thank you Chris, don´t have so much time for collecting all the questions from this thread, my 3 months old daughter is responsible for that8) .
Right now (1:30 am) I´m leaving for the business trip to Ceske Budejovice (budweis). But they have a good beer there, so the target of this mission is clear


----------



## Njaco (Feb 7, 2008)

How did I miss this thread???

Adler I hope everything goes well with that letter. Hope he is well enough to respond.

I don't know if you're taking any questions still but I always wanted to know if there was a significant change in management between Galland and Gollob. What are Willi's thoughts?

If this is not possible, this is still an intriquing thread and wait for a reply for you.

Thanks.


----------



## seesul (Feb 8, 2008)

Chris,
I just got back from the trip so am waiting for the questions. Send me either pm or put it a message to this thread and I´m gonna pick it up tomorrow and try to write this letter asap. Still missin´a time man...
Njaco, your question will be included.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 8, 2008)

No problem. I just got home from work and I will get it to you.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks Seesul and Adler.


----------



## seesul (Feb 9, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Thanks Seesul and Adler.



I just got to my PC for few minutes... You´re welcome Njaco. Hope Chris will post all the questions today or tomorrow so I can translate and send it during this weekend yet. Don´t have enough time during the week...But I think Chris drinks a beer in some pub now. I´d do the same if I hadn´t a new born baby inda house
btw W.R. celebrated his 86th birthday last Sunday...


----------



## Njaco (Feb 9, 2008)

Well, tell him Happy Birthday from me! Again, I hope he is doing better.


----------



## seesul (Feb 10, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Well, tell him Happy Birthday from me! Again, I hope he is doing better.



Yes actually he´s doing well.
Chris, where are you?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 10, 2008)

I am sorry! I will get you the list of questions today. I promise. I have just been really busy. I had my German Fishing Liscense test this weekend.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 10, 2008)

I have sent the questions to you.


----------



## seesul (Feb 10, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I have sent the questions to you.



Thank you Chris. It´s gonna be a long nite tonight. Wanna send it out tomorrow.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 10, 2008)

Again I am sorry for the delay Roman!


----------



## seesul (Feb 10, 2008)

here are the questions chris sent me:
"What is your opinion on the state of the Luftwaffe in late 1944 to the end of the war?"

"What was it like to be a Luftwaffe pilot from late 1944 to 1945?"

"What were your thoughts during those last months of the war?"

"Was all hope lost or did you have a feeling the Luftwaffe could turn the war around from mid 1944?"

"How did the Bf 109G and later Bf 109K compare to the P-51D Mustang in combat?"

"How did the Fw 190A compare to the P-51D Mustang in combat?"

"How did the Fw 190D (Dora) compare to the P-51D in combat?"

"The Bf 109G/K, Fw 190A, Fw 190D against other allied aircraft such as the Spitfire?"

"How did the Ta 152H compare to other allied aircraft in combat?"

"How many Ta 152Hs were in active units when the war ended?"

"How difficult was the transition from the Fw 190 to the Ta 152?"

"What was the state of the moral in the Luftwaffe in 1945?"

"What was your opinion of the Me 262 and other "Wonder" aircraft?

"What was your favorite aircraft to fly?"

"What were his personal experiences with the Ta 152? His personal feelings about the aircraft"

"Was the Ta 152 a solid built aircraft?'

"Does he feel that the Luftwaffe would have benefited from a G-Suit?"

Gonna send it out tomorrow and let you know as soon as i get the answer.

Chris, you don´t need to aologize


----------



## seesul (Feb 12, 2008)

Just sent it out.
I´ll post the answers as soon as I get them.


----------



## seesul (Feb 28, 2008)

O.K. Few minutes ago I got an letter from W.R.
Think you expected detailed answer but here´s what I got:

'' I got 20 questions and have to ask myself if there´s a sence to answer them...The facts are clear-Germany lost the WW2 and we would never win even if we had 1000 Ta152´s available...Only an idiot can lead the war against the half of the world...Ta152 was my life insurance and helped me to survive the war...but there were a lots of people they weren´t so lucky like me''.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 28, 2008)

Sounds like Willi understands those last couple years of the War just like we do.... Shame he wasnt detailed in his answers...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 28, 2008)

Thankyou for doing this Roman.


----------



## Soren (Feb 28, 2008)

I understand W.R. completely. But would it be possible to ask him wether he could answer the questions one by one? He can take all the time he needs. 

Thank W.R. for his answers and wish him the best from me Seesul


----------



## seesul (Feb 28, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Sounds like Willi understands those last couple years of the War just like we do.... Shame he wasnt detailed in his answers...





DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Thankyou for doing this Roman.



Yep, I have also expected detailed answers as I always got them in the letters W.R. sent me but I´ve been in touch with him for more than 2 years and can tell you this is not an arogance. We drunk out few beers at the one table and spent few beautiful moments both in Germany and in our country and from my point of view and what I feel is that he knows what the WAR is and says we can be happy and thank to God that there´s no war today (at least here in Europe).
In Sept 2006, one day after we have visited his crash landing spot from Aug 29,1944, there was a free discussion with him in our museum in Slavicin. A lot of people came there, even more than when our American friends (2nd BG vets) visited us, as it was for a first time when a former enemy fighter from the battle over White Carpathian visited us.
And Willi began this discussion as follows:
''If I can, I´d like to apologize for everything, what the German nation did to your nation. I was the fighter and my job was to defence my own country. So when I was hanging behind the tail of enemy bomber, I had 2 choices- either to kill or to be killed''.
And after this discussion he told me that he would never belive that he will be so heartly welcomed in our country as a former enemy and that he will never forget these moments.
I got some pics taken during this discussion so I can post them if someone is interested. 
Last year I also posted pics from his meeting with that guy in my siggy. This meeting was my dream that came true...

Chris, you don´t need to thank. It was your idea to ask W.R. and you spent some hours on this thread...


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 28, 2008)

I'd love to see the pics. Thanks goes to both Chris and Roman for doing this.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks, Seesul, Willi and Adler. I can understand his response. I think after so many years - and it obviously weighs heavy on him - that might have been the only answer he could or want to give at this time.

Cheers to him.


----------



## seesul (Feb 28, 2008)

Thor, here are the pics I´ve mentioned.
On the last pic (a group photo) from L to R- my wife,Willi´s son,Willi,me with my son.
Think you have seen these pics at:
Warbird Photo Album - Willi Reschke
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/willi-reschke-s-g-august-29th-1944-a-9055.html
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/av...joe-owsianik-meeting-after-63-years-9298.html


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 28, 2008)

Willie Reschke" said:


> ''If I can, I´d like to apologize for everything, what the German nation did to your nation. I was the fighter and my job was to defence my own country. So when I was hanging behind the tail of enemy bomber, I had 2 choices- either to kill or to be killed''.



I think that says alot.


----------



## Erich (Feb 28, 2008)

well I will not hack this thread but could answer some of the questions like on the last page but will wait for Will's response, the Dora thing may not get answered since he was not close to the a/c but the A-8 and then off to the Ta in III. gruppe, the Dora 9 did fill a few spots in III. gruppe but Will had already moved in the Geschwader stab along with Loos and others. Will not need to apoligize for anything but his response is typical, as I have heard it many times from relatives as well as other German veterans


----------



## Njaco (Feb 28, 2008)

Just curious, Seesul. In the 2nd pic I see someone with a video camera. Do you know him and is it possible to post the video or know how to get it?


----------



## DOUGRD (Feb 28, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Thanks, Seesul, Willi and Adler. I can understand his response. I think after so many years - and it obviously weighs heavy on him - that might have been the only answer he could or want to give at this time.
> Cheers to him.



Here's another thought. Maybe after all these years Willi has tired of the same conversation over and over again? He did just turn 86 right? It's about time to put the war behind him and enjoy the time he has left before he rejoins his fallen comrades. For what it's worth, that's what I read between the lines anyway. It was nice that he took the time to reply at all.


----------



## DOUGRD (Feb 28, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I am sorry! I will get you the list of questions today. I promise. I have just been really busy. I had my German Fishing Liscense test this weekend.



A Fishing license test???????????? Chris, could you explain this one. I've never heard about anyone having to take a test before.


----------



## seesul (Feb 29, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Just curious, Seesul. In the 2nd pic I see someone with a video camera. Do you know him and is it possible to post the video or know how to get it?



Yep Njaco, there´s a DVD taken during W.R.´s visit and shows his visit of Rudice (the town, where the B-17 of that guy in my siggy crashed) where he spoke to the mayor in the city hall and visited the grave of 2 US crew membres and then his discussion with the local people in museum in Slavicin (my born town). 
Think I´ve already sent this DVD to Adler and Erich but I always feel ashamed for my poor German there
I still regret we didn´t have a video camera during his visit of the crash landing area when he met the local eye witnesses of his crash landing...I´m fool...


----------



## seesul (Feb 29, 2008)

DOUGRD said:


> Here's another thought. Maybe after all these years Willi has tired of the same conversation over and over again? He did just turn 86 right? It's about time to put the war behind him and enjoy the time he has left before he rejoins his fallen comrades. For what it's worth, that's what I read between the lines anyway. It was nice that he took the time to reply at all.



I think there were to many questions at once. I always ask him 2-4 questions in each letter and he always answers them.
But I 100% agree. It´s time to enjoy the life now.
Anyway, when there´s a time I´ll scan his answers he sent me till now and can post them here. I´m sure some of them will be interesting for you all.
Maybe next week.
Nice weekend guys!


----------



## seesul (Feb 29, 2008)

Soren said:


> I understand W.R. completely. But would it be possible to ask him wether he could answer the questions one by one? He can take all the time he needs.
> 
> Thank W.R. for his answers and wish him the best from me Seesul



I´ll try it in my next letter and let you know then.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 29, 2008)

I too completely undestand if he is just tired of answering the same questions over and over. He deserves to enjoy his retirement.


----------



## Erich (Feb 29, 2008)

he maybe tired but he accepted the responsibility of being Traditionsverband for JG's 300, 301 and 302 years ago, so expects questions to come his way unless he has or soon will transfer the duties over to his son or someone else that was in one of the Geschwaders

Gruß


----------



## seesul (Feb 29, 2008)

Erich said:


> he maybe tired but he accepted the responsibility of being Traditionsverband for JG's 300, 301 and 302 years ago, so expects questions to come his way unless he has or soon will transfer the duties over to his son or someone else that was in one of the Geschwaders
> 
> Gruß



Hi Erich,

W.R. gave up all his activities in Traditionsverband last year since he had some troubles with his health. This was the only way how to relax.
BTW, off topic, just bought flight tickets to London. Now we can start with our plan for Duxford Flying Legends 2008. One thing is sure already- I´ll have to reduce the number of the beers there at least to 50%- my son will be there as well


----------



## Erich (Feb 29, 2008)

Roman did he tell you who took over those duties ?? am not surprised

E ~


----------



## seesul (Feb 29, 2008)

Erich said:


> Roman did he tell you who took over those duties ?? am not surprised
> 
> E ~



No, I´ll ask him...


----------



## DOUGRD (Mar 2, 2008)

seesul said:


> Hi Erich,
> 
> W.R. gave up all his activities in Traditionsverband last year since he had some troubles with his health. This was the only way how to relax.
> BTW, off topic, just bought flight tickets to London. Now we can start with our plan for Duxford Flying Legends 2008. One thing is sure already- I´ll have to reduce the number of the beers there at least to 50%- my son will be there as well



Roman, please don't forget LLLLLooooooootttttttttsssssss of pictures.


----------



## seesul (Mar 3, 2008)

DOUGRD said:


> Roman, please don't forget LLLLLooooooootttttttttsssssss of pictures.



Don´t worry Dougrd, that´s one of the reasons why we go there...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 3, 2008)

DOUGRD said:


> A Fishing license test???????????? Chris, could you explain this one. I've never heard about anyone having to take a test before.



In Germany you have to take a course to get your Fishing License. It is not a course on how to fish and you do not learn how to fish (thank god since I allready know how to fish). 

The course and test covers the laws here in Germany and water rights.

Its quick and easy...


----------



## DOUGRD (Mar 28, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> In Germany you have to take a course to get your Fishing License. It is not a course on how to fish and you do not learn how to fish (thank god since I allready know how to fish).
> The course and test covers the laws here in Germany and water rights.
> Its quick and easy...



Sorry Chris! I forgot I asked you a question here... I realize it isn't a "How to fish" course but I was surprised to hear that in order to get a fishing license in Germany that there was a test involved. In the States all you do is go buy a license from some retail outlet store, usually a sporting goods shop or here in Minnesota at Mill's Fleet Farm. I don't fish personally (although my grand daughter is working on me because she caught her first fish last summer) but listening to some of the stories from the guys at work, I would say that the course and test sound like a very good idea.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2008)

DOUGRD said:


> Sorry Chris! I forgot I asked you a question here... I realize it isn't a "How to fish" course but I was surprised to hear that in order to get a fishing license in Germany that there was a test involved. In the States all you do is go buy a license from some retail outlet store, usually a sporting goods shop or here in Minnesota at Mill's Fleet Farm. I don't fish personally (although my grand daughter is working on me because she caught her first fish last summer) but listening to some of the stories from the guys at work, I would say that the course and test sound like a very good idea.



The Germans are really serious about conserving the lakes and rivers in the country. The course covers what fish and be fished when, what size of each fish can be kept and about environmental laws. 

Its really uncommon to find lakes with trash in them and the fisherman here really enforce the laws themselves so that they and others can enjoy the waters and fish.


----------



## DOUGRD (Mar 29, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> The Germans are really serious about conserving the lakes and rivers in the country. The course covers what fish and be fished when, what size of each fish can be kept and about environmental laws.
> Its really uncommon to find lakes with trash in them and the fisherman here really enforce the laws themselves so that they and others can enjoy the waters and fish.



I really wish it was more that way here in the States. Although there are a lot of conservation groups around you still hear too many tales of fishermen abusing the lakes and streams. I'm not a "tree hugger" or a member of Green Peace but I do have a deep respect for nature. I guess it goes back to my years as a sailor and long periods at sea. Your perspective on what's important in life sort of shifts. One clear night at sea, standing there looking at all those stars, many more visible than almost anywhere else in the world, and you realize how insignificant "me" really is. I think more people need to make that trip. Thanks for the info Chris and enjoy yourself. Does your wife fish too? You don't stick her with cleaning the catch do you?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 29, 2008)

DOUGRD said:


> I really wish it was more that way here in the States. Although there are a lot of conservation groups around you still hear too many tales of fishermen abusing the lakes and streams. I'm not a "tree hugger" or a member of Green Peace but I do have a deep respect for nature. I guess it goes back to my years as a sailor and long periods at sea. Your perspective on what's important in life sort of shifts. One clear night at sea, standing there looking at all those stars, many more visible than almost anywhere else in the world, and you realize how insignificant "me" really is. I think more people need to make that trip. Thanks for the info Chris and enjoy yourself. Does your wife fish too? You don't stick her with cleaning the catch do you?



No my wife does not fish, but she loves to eat the fish! Naw I clean the fish!


----------



## DOUGRD (Mar 29, 2008)

Maybe one day she'll get the fishing bug. My granddaughter is hoping I catch it soon.

I forgot to ask you Chris, is this license course and test a one time thing or do you have to repeat it every so often as things are revized and updated?


----------

